# Help I have mashed potatoe soap!!



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I should have jsut followed the wal-mart recipe, but really really want to use GM, so I added at emulsion and now I have mashed potatoe textured soap!!

What did I do...what can I do to salvage if anything?????

Thanks!
Sarah :help


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

smush it into the mold and not have pretty soap but it works or 
smush it into the mold then shred and rebatch or chunk it up and add to other batches of soap


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

also twas probably your scents that cause it to size up on you and not the GM


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

interesting. I have it in the mold now!

Coconut and Vanilla problem causers?? or....


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Depends on where you got your fragrances if they caused problems,, different supplies have different formulas..
Your soap is good, just won't be pretty..
What did you use for liquid if you added GM at emulsion, when did you add your fragrance??
Barbara


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Water was my lye mix liquid. I added them after the GM at what I thought was trace, but I think I might have been wrong...I stopped to read the wal-mart recipe directions just after adding fragrance, came back tried to mix with my stick blender and it was very thick like potatoes!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Where did you get your FO's?

Did you warm the goat milk slightly before adding it to you raw soap? 

You add the goat milk at emulsion and when the soap is at light trace you add your FO. Once you add your scent you want to give it a few quick stirs with your spatula and get it into the molds. Every FO is different so don't waste any time getting your soap into molds once you add your scent.

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So exactly what were you doing during soaping class   ???

It was the walking away to read after adding your scent that made the mash potatoes. When using a new scent that you know nothing about, put away your stick blender and use your stainless lye spoon to stir in your scent, and immediatly pour. Give it another try. And getting a few water batches under your belt befor you move to GM is not one batch   Vicki


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I know I know! I was just impatient and wanted to actually use the BM so hubby would quit saying if the goats don't make some money they have to go...arrrr I will go back to doing exactly as the directions say.....

"puts on dunce cap and walks back to study the soaping directions before thinking about trying again..."


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

It is called focus, listen, read my lips, focus listen!!!!


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I now know what not to do...isn't that what you do in learning you make mistakes, freak out, seek help, freak out, then learn from it, then do it again, then seek help without all the freaking out, then truly learn from the mistake! 

Sarah


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I was just impatient and wanted to actually *use the BM* so hubby would quit saying if the goats don't make some money they have to go
..................................................

Could you share your recipe for the BM goat soap????? :rofl :rofl Sorry that recipe is not from me!!!! Vicki


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry typo...GM that stinking G is to close to the B (not sure what BM I would have been talking about...what were y'all thinking...I read Vicki's post and read as use the BridesMaid soap...BM is abbreviation for bridesmaid on wedding forums and as I got married a little over a year ago still in my mind!)


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl :rofl


> was just impatient and wanted to actually use the BM so hubby would quit saying if the goats don't make some money they have to go


 :rofl

Now you could always do the goat berry necklace for extra money :biggrin


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't resisit :rofl :rofl BM- Bowel Movement soap,it'll get you going! Tammy


----------

